# Anyone working on porting the Dell XPS15z touchpad linux driver?



## thorbsd (Oct 3, 2012)

I've got a Dell XPS15z and while I'd love to be running FreeBSD on it, I've basically been stuck using Windows.

After some recent looking around, I see that there is a linux driver that was released for the touchpad that enables some multi-finger support (along with support for some backlight issues)

I don't suppose there's anyone here that is currently working on porting this driver over to FreeBSD?

With the recent announcement that nVidia is working on Optimus for linux, and a driver for the touchpad, and having a working backlight, I'm hopeful that one day I'll be able to use my laptop with FreeBSD.

Here's a link to the page that has the driver: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/sputnik-kernel


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2012)

There aren't a lot of developers on this board. Your question might be better asked on the freebsd-drivers@ mailinglist.


----------

